# blender + twisty puzzles



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 28, 2019)

warning: he curses a lot






share here if you have experiencie making twisty cube models on blender or another 3d program


----------



## Sion (Oct 29, 2019)

I’d recommend Onshape and following NK Cubed’s speedcube design tutorials. Those are what got me started on doing speedcube design completely by myself.

Eventually, I figured out more, including injection-moldable quality caps and gear compression.

Blender, while good, really isn’t the software that you should be using for apeedcube design, since it lacks so many important features that are needed.

I’m at a point where I could make a fully functioning 3-D printable speedcube within a couple of hours, if that. 

If you want me to make one for you, you can shoot me a Private Message and we can work something out


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 29, 2019)

wow thanks


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Oct 30, 2019)

I have an ender 3 printer, but all I have ever made is a 2x2x1, but it came out pretty well.


----------

